# Panther Crab not eating



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

One of my panther crabs doesn't seem to be eating. He has already moulted not even two weeks ago, so I don't know what's going on. I doubt it is holding eggs, as they are not that big, and I believe too young from what I've read. When I shined a flashlight to check on him, he raised his claws in the defensive position. He and the other one usually runs into a dark place in the cave, usually the back as they all have a shallow depression in the gravel back there. Any ideas? Could I possibly be wrong about him moulting? If so, what was that other "exoskeleton" I clearly saw? I'm really confused and kind of nervous right now. My LFS has already closed as it is 7:30pm here. Actually, I think it closes at 8pm, but that still doesn't leave me enough time to get there to get the water tested. I will test for copper tonight, and take a water sample to my LFS for them to test tomorrow. It is one of my long days at college, but I have at least five hours between my second and last class for that day, so it is plenty of time to get home, get some water, and get the water tested, and then backtrack to get to class.

*c/p* Thanks!


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

Okay, there is no copper. Just to clarify, I put a piece of silverside just inside their caves as I normally do, They both came and got it and drug it back in with them, just one is eating it and one isn't. It hardly looks touched, though I believe he was eating it this morning, but not now. Why? I fed them before I went to college this morning at about 7:30am Arizona time. Just to make it easy, it's been 12 hours 10 minutes. They usually take a while to eat the silversides, but they eat it throughout the day. Since the one is not eating, I don't know what is wrong.

*c/p* Thanks!


----------

